# Questions about Argentina



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Argentina is one of the countries that I'm interested in traveling in the future and I have some questions for people who live there to clear up possible misconceptions:
1.What's customer service like over there? I heard its poor.
2.I heard that Argentinians have the tendency to increase prices when there is low demand for products and services. Is this true?
3.What's the murder rate now?
4.Are the people rude and lack civic manners over there?


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

1-Customer service? IDK, I find it rather normal, haven't heard a complaint of any tourist.
2-I didn't undertstand that, sorry, but are you just visiting or coming to live here for some time?
3-I don't know, but overall the country is safe. Buenos Aires is the least safe, because of its population, but you won't have a problem as long as you don't get into tough areas, just like anywhere else in the world. You see tourists everywhere in the centre 24/7 and they don't seem to have any problem.
4-As far as driving goes I'd say yes, It's insane. Don't cross the street unless it's in red. Most drivers won't stop, you're warned  Other than that no. 
Have a look here If you want opinions of someone that is or has been here http://www.travelblog.org/South-America/Argentina/blogs-page-1.html

Cheers


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

> 2-I didn't undertstand that, sorry, but are you just visiting or coming to live here for some time?


Just a short visit, like 4-5 days or more.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

LtBk said:


> 2.I heard that Argentinians have the tendency to increase prices when there is low demand for products and services. Is this true?


emm.. i think that doesnt make any sense...


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

LtBk said:


> 3.What's the murder rate now?


According to official figures, the homicide rate is about 5 to 6 murders per 100000 people.


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Next Thursday I will be travelling from Germany to Buenos Aires. I'll stay for 6 months and I am really excited. Maybe someone could tell me secret must see spots. (in BsAs and in Argentina)


----------



## patosgbr (May 21, 2008)

christoph said:


> Next Thursday I will be travelling from Germany to Buenos Aires. I'll stay for 6 months and I am really excited. Maybe someone could tell me secret must see spots. (in BsAs and in Argentina)


If you want to visit other than the popular places of our country, you can go to a very little place called Caviahue. It´s near Copahue volcano (in activity), where there is a small center of ski, and near the Caviahue lake. It´s a long trip; You can arrive there from Buenos Aires by bus (Via Bariloche) to Neuquen, and there you have to take the "Cono Sur" bus to Caviahue. 
Here some photos 
































I have stayed there in summer, in a place called COpahue, 18 km from Caviahue, where there you can have thermal baths, but in winter you only can arrive there in motoski or in a special vehicle, because of the snow...
But you have a lot of places like Iguazu Falls, Salta, Jujuy, BAriloche, Ushuaia, Calafate, Puerto Madryn, Mar del Plata...


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Gracias. Parece heromoso. Quedaréme hasta deciembre en la capital federal pero despuús tengo dos meses viajar por el país. Lo me interesa lo más es el sur, es decir patagonia, tierra del fuego y tal. Espero que encontraré gente para viajar conmigo.

un salud.


----------



## fordinews (Jul 22, 2008)

patosgbr said:


> If you want to visit other than the popular places of our country, you can go to a very little place called Caviahue. It´s near Copahue volcano (in activity), where there is a small center of ski, and near the Caviahue lake. It´s a long trip; You can arrive there from Buenos Aires by bus (Via Bariloche) to Neuquen, and there you have to take the "Cono Sur" bus to Caviahue.
> Here some photos
> 
> 
> ...


Che... qué lugar!!! siendo 'vecino' nunca había escuchado hablar de ese sitio...
Argentina tiene lugares increíbles que nadie conoce...


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

christoph said:


> Gracias. Parece heromoso. Quedaréme hasta deciembre en la capital federal pero despuús tengo dos meses viajar por el país. Lo me interesa lo más es el sur, es decir patagonia, tierra del fuego y tal. Espero que encontraré gente para viajar conmigo.
> 
> un salud.


Your Spanish is pretty good, just some minor corrections:

Gracias. Me parece hermoso, me quedaré hasta deciembre en la capital federal pero despues tengo dos meses viajar por el país. Lo que me interesa más es el sur, es decir la patagonia, tierra del fuego y de mas. Espero que encuentre gente para viajar conmigo.

Un saludo. Cheers.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I think what he wanted to say is:

Gracias. Me parece hermoso; me quedaré hasta diciembre en la Capital Federal, pero después tengo dos meses para viajar por el país. Lo que me interesa lo más es el sur, es decir, la Patagonia, la Tierra del fuego y alrededores (y demás). Espero encontrar gente para viajar conmigo.


Anyway. Good luck. Argentina is a great, big and beautiful country; you'll find all what you want.

un salud.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll probably be visiting the country in december or january :banana:


----------

